# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro > خبر: فونت Tahoma  با اعداد فارسی

## mostafa_zamani

سلام 
بنده  اعداد فونت tahoma  و Mitra را فارسی نموده ام تا دیگر نیازی به فارسی کردن اعداد  در Control Panel   ویندوز نباشیم . 

امیدوارم که برای دوستان  سودمند باشد .

----------


## shamim_41

سلام دوست عزیز
ای ول خیلی خوب بود بخصوص tahoma من خیلی به دنبال این فونت بصورت فارسی بودم که به لطف شما مشکلم حل شد.

----------


## hbabaie

> سلام 
> بنده  اعداد فونت tahoma  و Mitra را فارسی نموده ام تا دیگر نیازی به فارسی کردن اعداد  در Control Panel   ویندوز نباشیم . 
> 
> امیدوارم که برای دوستان  سودمند باشد .


درود بر شما. مختصر. مفید. بسیار سودمند. خیلی خیلی ممنون دوست عزیز.

----------


## javad_1349

خیلی جالب و درعین حال مفید بود موفق باشید

----------


## steghlalt

با سلام و تشکر فراوان بسیار کار مفیدی انجام دادید

----------


## a.iranparast

دوست عزیز از شما سپاسگذارم، نسخه های وبی این فونت که بتوان در CSS آنها را Import کرد را در اختیار دارید؟
متشکرم

----------


## mostafa_zamani

> دوست عزیز از شما سپاسگذارم، نسخه های وبی این فونت که بتوان در CSS آنها را Import کرد را در اختیار دارید؟
> متشکرم


سلام علیکم و رحمت الله 
نه متاسفانه ، ندارم .
ان شاءالله موفق باشید.

----------


## javad_1349

در بعضی از ویندوزهای سرویس پک سه جواب نمی ده آیا غیر از اینستال کردن فوت کاردیگری هم باید کرد موفق باشید

----------


## Ghasem12345

لینک دانلود موجود نیست چرا

----------


## gh_khajehzade

> لینک دانلود موجود نیست چرا


مشکلی نداره.دانلود کردم.

----------

